# Advice about a rescue pup plz



## Lor (Aug 7, 2014)

We just got a new puppy. I call him a rescue because the lady we got him from was going to send him to animal control. He showed up at her farm, obviously starving. She kept him a week or so, fed him, let him play with her dog. He looks to be 4 months old. She thought a hound of some sort but we think Doberman or least mixed with one because he looks like one we used to have plus has that trademark stubbornness & clumsyness. We have 2 problems with him: First he barks A LOT. He's not bad when he's indoor but outside...We think it's that stubborn streak that make it so bad. He got used to being at that farm with lots of room to run free. Here he can't do that as we're too close to the road & we think he's mad/upset about it. We tried tying him out. He went berserk with the barking. Built him a fenced in area still barks, and barks, and barks...The other problem is our other dog. She's about 6 yrs old & it 3-4 times his size at least. She loves our cats and loved our old dog we used to have but she cannot stand the puppy. We've tried everything. She growls at him, runs from him, acts like she's scared of him. He's a hyper little guy so maybe that's why? Anyway we have no idea how to fix either situation. He needs to coexist with our other dog & that nonstop barking needs to halt before the neighbors start to complain, you know? So any ideas on either matter? We love the little guy so we need to figure this out.


----------

